# Knicks on the block?



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Whom would you put on the block and build around?

I would obviously build around:

Marbury, Sweetney and Ariza. 

What values do the other players have?

-Petey


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Agree*

That's the core. I think we need a big (tall) PG that can play with marbury acting as a scoring guard. Thought JC might be the guy but he still has no clue about shot selection or how good he can be when he penetrates. Need a shot-blocking /rebounding 5 and a lock-down defender and scorer at the 2/3. I still want Artest. I can be excited about a Marbury/Artest/ Ariza/PG to be named later at the 1,2, and 3 spots with Sweets at the 4 and the kind of 5 named above.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

we need a coach...why zeke didnt sign fratello is beyond me


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Short term: Marbury-Crawford-Ariza-Sweets

Long term: Ariza

Though Isiah will never trade Marbury. Zeke will move on before Marbury.

So put Marbury at SG, groom Ariza as point forward. Draft PG/backup PG. Trade expiring contracts for draft picks, cheap speculative youngsters, and short contracts, or let them them come off the books.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Whom would you part with if you could clear Houston? I think Crawford is the most expendable. Or am I wrong?

-Petey


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

as a BYC player crawford can basically only be included in a big deal , but i wouldn't trade him anyway , i would keep him sweets ariza , JYD and marbury .

truthfully i would wait out this bad stretch get a high pick , pick the guy the knicks need (probably petro) sign diop and give him to mark aquirre for a year and see what develops offensively , trade nazr mohammed for kwame brown if i could, if i couldn't i would wait and package nazr next trade deadline with an ending deal for a max player or near max player someone like magliore, lafretz, camby or ratliff , with sweetney the knicks interior would now be big, fast, strong and athletic , with the developments in minny get flip saunders as soon as possible .

as for the rest penny , vin, moochie and tim thomas , i would trade them all next season's trade deadline except for maybe tim thomas , he still young enough and decent although terribly overpaid, if the right deal came along i would trade him too but he is the only one i would try to keep out of that group and would do basically what the knicks did with the marbury trade just in reverse, and try to trade them in for picks young players and if possible an upgrade at a position .

keep jamison brewer and teach him its ok to shoot and look for his shot , its highly unlikely he'll ever be a chuck so encourage him to shoot it whenever possible.

sundov is expendable i would probably cut him if i signed diop.

kurt i would keep until the younger guys played so well he has to sit because of them , until then , he is someone that should be kept and held as an example, and houston should be given books on retirement , he may be traded in a similar fashion to terrell brandon someday and his contract was good enough to get the t'wolves either spree or cassell i forget which one , but thats good enough for a player who cant play.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> sign diop and give him to mark aquirre for a year and see what develops offensively


What can Aguirre get out of Diop that Zydrunas Ilgauskas and the other Cleveland coaches couldn't? Players that are inept offfensively are simply inept offensively. They might as well sign Ruben Boumtje or Paul Shirley.



> trade nazr mohammed for kwame brown if i could


Because Kwame can play center, right?



> with sweetney the knicks interior would now be big, fast, strong and athletic


The only one of those that applies to Sweetney is big.



> with the developments in minny get flip saunders as soon as possible .


What exactly does he have over Herb Williams, Phil Jackson, Mark Jackson, or even John Starks? He's won based only on the talent that's been around him, he never really did anything remarkable, and the Knicks dont have a player even close to KG.



> as for the rest penny , vin, moochie and tim thomas , i would trade them all next season's trade deadline except for maybe tim thomas , he still young enough and decent although terribly overpaid, if the right deal came along i would trade him too but he is the only one i would try to keep out of that group and would do basically what the knicks did with the marbury trade just in reverse, and try to trade them in for picks young players and if possible an upgrade at a position.





> keep jamison brewer and teach him its ok to shoot and look for his shot , its highly unlikely he'll ever be a chuck so encourage him to shoot it whenever possible.


I think teaching Brewer HOW TO SHOOT would be a higher priority than teaching him to take shots he has little chance of hitting. He is probably the worst shooter on the Knicks after Freeway. Yes, even worse than JYD and Ariza.



> sundov is expendable i would probably cut him if i signed diop.


What is so good about Diop? He is as crappy as Sundov. At least Sundov can shoot as good as Kurt Thomas. Diop is like Kurt without the defense or jumper (which is pretty much all Kurt has).


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!





> What can Aguirre get out of Diop that Zydrunas Ilgauskas and the other Cleveland coaches couldn't? Players that are inept offfensively are simply inept offensively. They might as well sign Ruben Boumtje or Paul Shirley.


who made illgauskas a coach or even a person capable of teaching anyone anything, i dont remember seeing it anywhere, thats like expecting jermaine oneal to make jon bender great or scottie pippen to have made a guy like toni kukoc a great defender , it doesn't work like that , sorry to disappoint you.

did I ever say they had to make him the next olajuwon , unlike paul shirley or boumjte, diop has shown considerable defensive potential , all he really needs is playing time and a new start , all they really have to do is get him to handle a few basic fundamentals of post offense and he'll be just fine , and these are things i've seen him do just inconsistently , make himself available for passes under the basket , keep the ball up when he catches it and hit the offensive boards, thats all , on defense the guy can be truly exceptional even though he gets no time last season in back to back game he blocked 5 shots and i've seen him block 10 shots in a summer league game. ruben and paul are about 27 or 25 now they are basically who they are and their game isn't likely to change , diop still has time , even if he only develops into a mark eatonesque type player it would be well worth the time put into him. the knicks need someone to clog the lane due to poor defensive guardplay on most nights and vin , bruno and nazr really dont do the job thats needed of them in that department, instead of going after a menke bateer , a guy who can only do it marginally well , the knicks should shoot for the stars in a low risk situation , aquirre and george glymph have gotten quite the rep for developing young post players , let them prove it, give them another project to work with.

but if you'd rather have paul shirley be my guess but it doesn't say much about your basketball knowledge to equate them his potential is enormous but he cost virtually nothing to get , i haven't seen too much improvement from cavs big men in general over the years , maybe boozer , but even he left the cavs saying they were holding him back , his season with the jazz say he was right.



> Because Kwame can play center, right?


he's 7' 270 so i think he can and probably pretty well , he has a forward's offensive game so he can be a matchup nightmare since he is bigger than most centers as well.




> The only one of those that applies to Sweetney is big.


if you dont think sweets is strong , that speaks about how good your vision is , he is clearly a very strong player , he may not be the fastest player but he is pretty quick for his size as well.



> What exactly does he have over Herb Williams, Phil Jackson, Mark Jackson, or even John Starks? He's won based only on the talent that's been around him, he never really did anything remarkable, and the Knicks dont have a player even close to KG.


nobody is asking flip to pull rabbits out of a hat just get the players to play to their ability that is something saunders has a proven track record of doing. ...is that concept too hard for you to comprehend? 

being a good coach is simply that , outside of phil jax who is currently in outback with luc longley none of the names you mentioned have done anything in basketball worth noting except play the game.





> I think teaching Brewer HOW TO SHOOT would be a higher priority than teaching him to take shots he has little chance of hitting. He is probably the worst shooter on the Knicks after Freeway. Yes, even worse than JYD and Ariza.


its more important that brewer makes himself accounted for , he often refuses to shoot even shots he would make more than likely make he passes up , by holding onto the ball or forcing passes he commits turnovers or makes his teammates commit them (3 sec. violations, bobbled passes because they were thrown in traffic etc.), brewer shooting the ball would be best for the knicks as long as these are the times they need him to , the knicks basically run a pick and roll all day , but if the point guard wont shoot it no matter what or is extremely reluctant to shoot it , it makes the play much easier to defend, and thats a habit he needs to get out of , with his defense he could be a very good player in a back up role.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

just get rid of brewer, forget about telling him to shoot, theres no chance he makes anything. he airballed a wide open layup against the suns. cut him and give 10 day contract point guards a chance to play backup point. theres alot of free agent guards who are way better then brewer.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

forget having a tall pg. hope that ray felton falls in the draft, and just play small ball.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Get rid of all the superstar posing scurbs on the Knicks...that would be TT, Penny, Brewer ( who is just a scrub) and possibly KT...package them and see if a star or a froup of good role-players can be added to the squad.


----------

